# Favorite Bible passages



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Hayo, I thought it would be cool idea to not only share our writing by also some of my favorite authors writing. Even though the Bible was physically written by 40 men, it was actually written through them by God! There are so many inspirational, meaningful, and helpful verses in the Bible, but some people pick favorites (with people like me, my favorite changes a lot). So, if you have a favorite verse, or just a verse you liked or just want to talk about something you read... share it! You can also ask any questions you have about the Bible. I'm  sure there are plenty of people that could help you!! Try it out, it could be cool, even life changing for a reader, you never know who God is working in!! 

Be open and bold, dont be afraid to share your faith!

I'll start...
Jude 1:2- May mercy, peace, and love be multiplied to you.


----------



## TylerMartin (Jun 8, 2014)

Right now God keeps using Acts to remind me that this Christian life isn't about anything that I do, but about what He does in me. Anything I do is to bring Him glory. It's not about me. 

An example of this is Acts 4:13

"Now when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were uneducated, common men, they were astonished. And they recognized that they had been with Jesus."


----------



## Gyarachu (Jun 8, 2014)

In recent months I have fallen in love with John 21: 4-8. Jesus is revealing himself to his disciples after his crucifixion:

*"4 *Just as day was breaking, Jesus stood on the shore; yet the disciples did not know that it was Jesus.*5 *Jesus said to them, “Children, do you have any fish?” They answered him, “No.”*6 *He said to them, “Cast the net on the right side of the boat, and you will find some.” So they cast it, and now they were not able to haul it in, because of the quantity of fish.*7 *That disciple whom Jesus loved therefore said to Peter, “It is the Lord!” When Simon Peter heard that it was the Lord, he put on his outer garment, for he was stripped for work, and threw himself into the sea.*8 *The other disciples came in the boat, dragging the net full of fish, for they were not far from the land, but about a hundred yards off." (ESV)

Peter is an inspiration and a comfort to me because he is so human and reminds me so much of myself. He loves Jesus, and wants so much to follow him, but is dogged by his own cowardice, even after personally witnessing the miracles of Christ over and over again. He is very easy for me to relate to.


----------



## ppsage (Jun 8, 2014)

Luke 1.1-4 .... "Do the research!"


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Jun 8, 2014)

I have no faith but always liked 1st Corinthians ( Love is patient, love is kind... for now we see as through a glass darkly etc.). Part of my wedding as of so many others.


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow, all great verses!!!


----------



## Emz (Jun 8, 2014)

> I have no faith but always liked 1st Corinthians ( Love is patient, love is kind... for now we see as through a glass darkly etc.). Part of my wedding as of so many others.


-1Corinthians 13:4-8, i love that passage as well


----------



## shedpog329 (Jun 9, 2014)

What good will it be for a man if he gains the whole world, yet forfeits his soul? Or what can a man give in exchange for his soul? 
Exodus 20: 3-17


----------



## BobtailCon (Jun 9, 2014)

"I do not permit a woman to teach or to have authority over a man. She must be quiet." (1 Timothy 2:12)

googled best bible verses...um..


----------



## Jeko (Jun 9, 2014)

I keep having people tell me that I have to be saved by my works (in some way or another), partly because I go to a Catholic school. So, my favourite verse is the disarming words of Ephesians 2:8-9:

"For it is by grace you have been saved, through faith - and this is not from yourselves, it is the gift of God - not by works, so that no one can boast."

Ironically, Christians that try to save themselves through works often confess that they don't read their bible that much.


----------



## stevesh (Jun 9, 2014)

"Speak not in the ears of a fool: for he will despise the wisdom of thy words."

Proverbs 23:9


----------



## Gofa (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a shirt piece from a novel I'm writing, I'm 16 chapters in
my main character goes up to heaven to find out what needs fixing on earth as he is an Earth guardian or Peace Keeper.
i use Bible passages. I liked the flexibility and formality it gives

I'm slightly irreverent here as is the whole novel. Before any one points a finger let me put on record I have preached from the front of more than one Church so don't misinterpret my familiarity.

Firstly my character ascends as the first rays of the sun strike a churches steps. Seemed a good entrance door way.


The church and its steps fade and are replaced by a beautiful cloud-scape, accented by the golden rays of a sun that originates now from everywhere. The steps stretch out before me and, with each stride, their number blurs beneath, and before you can say "that wasn't long" I stand in a resplendent court yard.
 The court yard is framed by a crystal castle that stretches up and out of sight and there is a sense of warmth and welcome that brings a smile.
Speaking of welcome, before me the air shimmers and soon there stands an Angel. Well, let´s not overdo it. An Angelic being is better terminology but still the wings are a give-away, and I must ask one of these days why so many swords. 
This one is a blokey angel and not my favourite. 
I like the shimmering feminine ones with cute brown eyes and satin robes. But remembering my no refund policy I just take what comes and nod. Those nods are a thing of rare beauty. So useful a thing for any occasion, capable of such subtle affect as to make me look good in any situation.
"You require an audience earth bound?" is the opening comment. 
I like the label "earth bound" as it does give me servant status, and, yes, I am bound to earth. Such responsibility clothes me as worthy of a little respect, and a little further up the peeking order than the guy in front of me.
Still I am starting to feel like a vacuum cleaner salesman going door to door and, yes, I'm getting older but hardly any smarter.
"Please step this way." Is his follow up line and now you mention it, no "hark" from a Herald Angel and no singing either. The guy´s a newbie. Pretty obvious, “step this way” is very much a corporeal body function, and after a millennia that is usually faded right out of an Angel's consciousness.
So who gets to audience with me and will they play nice? I notice a couple having a cuddle over to the left and that brings a nice smile. I can't believe how few people think there is kissing and cuddling in heaven. What better way to spend eternity? 
An audience room forms around us as we walk, with lovely period tapestries and marble columns, and slowly billowing curtains. And on the breeze, the lovely scents of jasmine and mir.
Oh dear, I see the reception committee. These guys like threes, and low and behold three seraphim stand in the middle of the room resplendent in robes of gold and long, very long, swords clasped at their waists.
"Peace keeper, you dear tread our heavenly halls?" 
Hard to tell which one spoke as nobody moved their lips.
At times like this its best to quote the manual as a misstep often ends in tears. 
I nod first and then recite from Psalm 32:1
"Blessed is the one whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered."
"You come in penance," is the reply with just a hint of malice, think grating teeth and the jasmine and Mir now carries a hint of brim stone.
I nod two or three times in response so as to seem thoughtful and fully considering the implications. 
I don't want this conversation to derail right at the beginning, so I shoot for Jeremiah 31:25, and reply:
"For I will satisfy the weary soul, and every languishing soul I will replenish.”
And follow up with Psalm 45:15:
"With joy and gladness they are led along as they enter the palace of the king."
The air warms about 10 degrees and the brim stone tinge is gone as though it never was.
With a changed tone, one of my three gets down to business:
"Alright peace keeper we hear your petition, what would you ask of us?"
I'd love to come to the point, but stay with the Manual, as it has worked so well so far. Proverbs 28:12 seems to work here so I ease towards the trouble at mill, being on the horizon with:
"When the righteous triumph, there is great glory, but when the wicked rise, people hide themselves."
There is silence for a while then it seems consensus so I get to the point, put the good book aside and just ask the question burning within.
"Will someone finally tell me what the hell is going on?"
Well when that sinks in, it all goes a bit towards hell in a hand basket, and I do regret abandoning the use of biblical passages. 
The middle seraphim goes for his sword and the other two step aside to give him swinging room.
I'm about ready to quit while I'm behind, as running seems an obvious choice right about now.


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

But, as it is written, "What no eye has seen, nor ear heard, nor the heart of man imagined, what God has prepared for those who love him" (ESV)


- 1 Corinthians 2:9


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 9, 2014)

On my log truck


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow, thats realy cool!!


----------



## Plasticweld (Jun 9, 2014)

On my log truck

[SUP]36 [/SUP]What good is it for someone to gain the whole world, yet forfeit their soul?
[SUP]
20 [/SUP]Thus, by their fruit you will recognize them.


[SUP]27 [/SUP]Just as people are destined to die once, and after that to face judgment,


Figured I better add what the scripture meant


----------



## aj47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Matthew 7:16 - You will know them by their fruits. Do men gather grapes from thornbushes or figs from thistles? 


It's all well and good to talk about Grace.  But if you really have Grace, you do the Works, too.  I think people are so set against the idea that Works is what you need that they blind themselves to this aspect.  So many, many people preach hatred and bigotry in His name (some people call them "fake Christians" but I think they're misguided, not bogus and that it's not my place to judge in any case).


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

I agree with you astroannie, but it's not by your works that you are saved, it's by grace and the blood of jesus.

- - - Updated - - -

That is a great verse by the way, that whole chapter is awsome


----------



## aj47 (Jun 9, 2014)

I understand.  What I am saying is those who have accepted Jesus as their personal savior tend to *act* like it.  So they *do* the Works out of Grace, not because they think Works is the Golden Ticket.


----------



## Ethan (Jun 9, 2014)

[h=3]Romans 8:38-39[/h]King James Version (KJV)

*38 *For I am persuaded, that neither death, nor life, nor angels, nor principalities, nor powers, nor things present, nor things to come,
*39 *Nor height, nor depth, nor any other creature, shall be able to separate us from the love of God, which is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## Pandora (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't know much about the Bible. I love the story of Jesus and pray it is true. I googled and really liked this, I believe in the power of love.*

First Corinthians 12:4-8

“Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.”



*


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

If you like love passages pandora, 1 Corinthians 13 is the "love chapter" and yes that is a GREAT verse, thank you for sharing it


----------



## Pandora (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you Emz for this wonderful uplifting new thread, great addition to the forum. :smile:


----------



## Emz (Jun 9, 2014)

Im glad you are enjoying it


----------



## aj47 (Jun 9, 2014)

Pandora said:


> *
> First Corinthians 12:4-8
> 
> “Love is patient and kind; love does not envy or boast; it is not arrogant or rude. It does not insist on its own way; it is not irritable or resentful; it does not rejoice at wrongdoing, but rejoices with the truth. Love bears all things, believes all things, hopes all things, endures all things.”
> ...



That was part of my son's wedding.  And what the wedding sermon was about.  This is another of my favorites.


----------



## Shine (Jun 30, 2014)

2 Timothy 1:7 For God gave us a spirit not of fear but of power and love and self-control. 

Romans 13:10 Love does no harm to a neighbour; therefore love is the fulfilment of the law. 

Matthew 5:29 So if your eye--even your good eye--causes you to lust, gouge it out and throw it away. It is better for you to lose one part of your body than for your whole body to be thrown into hell.


----------



## Grizzly (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm a fan of the beginning of Ecclesiastes. It's so Prufrock.


----------



## PlainsHermit (Jul 1, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> On my log truck


----------



## Justin Rocket (Jul 2, 2014)

Whether we are saved by grace or works, whether God is one or three, whether etc. all this stuff is irrelevant and time wasting.

James 1:27 Religion that God our Father accepts as pure and faultless is this: to look after orphans and widows in their distress and to keep oneself from being polluted by the world.

Matthew 7:22  Many will say to me on that day, 'Lord, Lord, did we not prophesy in your name and in your name drive out demons and in your name perform many miracles?'  Then I will tell them plainly, 'I never knew you. Away from me, you evildoers!'

Luke 18:9-14

We must walk humbly behind those who do not share our faith and commit ourselves to provide care for those who are in distress.


----------

